# Full Bodys & SS, DD



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Everyone seems to either be all about FB's or all about the SS and DD. I am wondering why people don't just combine the two different types. For Example what is everyone's thought on 20dz FB's mixed in with 40dz SS and DD. Or I guess everyone could just pick sides and we could all have a NODAK civil war :lol: So everyone tell me what feedback you have on this. Everyone talks about using FB's or SS & DD does anyone have any experience on mixing them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I personally think this is the deadliest type of spread there is. Ive hunted over all SS, mixed, and all FB spreads, ill never hunt over an all FB spread again.

But I do think some FB's on the downwind edge, and in the kill hole, with the SS's and other decoys that move well upwind is a killer spread. The problem is, when your have 500+ decoys out, you really need at least 100 FB's, or you just dont even notice them.

Storage, cost, and transportation issues are the ONLY reasons I dont have at least some FB's allready.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that's a good idea...having the most realistic decoys downwind and maybe all the way around the perimeter of the spread.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

We actually mix three types of decoys. We use 600 silloscoks as the buk of the spread. 120 Hardcores in pockets and landing areas down wind. 72 higdn stackables around the blinds to break up their profile. Seems to work well. The finishing touch 2 e callers with 8 -50 watt speakers


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

just a question I don't have any snow decoys but why would you never hunt over an all FB spread again?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I hunt over all 500 SS's and 100 NW's. Why do I do this? Because I can buy them in the economy version and paint them myself and still have a quality decoy at a price that my group can handle. Are they the best decoys?... I'm not sure, and it doesn't really matter, cuz I can't afford anything more.

The thing about FB's is that when you buy them, you aren't just buying decoys. You're buying a trailer to haul them in too(if you already have one you'll probably need a bigger one). And maybe a truck big enough to pull that trailer. It just isn't realistic for many people, especially when you run into farmers that won't let you drive a 4 wheeler in. What do you do on a weekend where everything is complete muck and you wouldn't be able to drive in even if the farmer said you could? I'm not dissing the FB guys, I'm just pointing out the obvious I guess.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> just a question I don't have any snow decoys but why would you never hunt over an all FB spread again?


I hunted over an all FB spread in SD last spring, 480 decoys. I just didnt see ANYTHING that put them at a distinct advantage over an improved windsock design. In fact, some buddies of mine were hunting the same days as our group, over SS's, almost within eyesight of our group, and outshot us 7:1. Theres not enough movement IMO (snow geese are like pigs at the slop when feeding, theres ALOT of moving going on), they take up alot of room, their a pain to deploy and pick up, their expensive, and they require special transportation equipment. I should add I was totally jacked to get to hunt over a fairly large FB spread, and than completely let down on their performance.
IMO they just dont bring anything extra to the game to warrant the cons that go along with them. Lets face it, when dealing with snow goose numbers, your not only buying a bunch of dekes, your also buying a trailer. Their cons outweight their pros.
I just dont think they work any better than improved windsocks when it comes to bringing birds to shotgun range. I think they give some guys more confidence, which on some days can mean the difference between some birds and no birds, but personaly, SS's give me more confidence. Now, some say theyll finish more birds, and on certain days, I think perhaps they do, which is why I would like some for downwind edges and kill holes. But never an entire spread.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know guys, it's hard to say. I think there are some advantages over a realistic spread but I think that numbers and movement are a major player in attraction as well. SS's and DD's have that and they are affordable and transportable. I just think that like many have said, it can't hurt having some ultra realistic shells or FB's downwind or where you want the birds to finish.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

we use sorta a junk yard spread. Always put the most realistic one in front or down wind. (shells on stakes, then the silo's and north winds) towards the end we put the rags. but haven't had the best of luck this year but seemed ok in the past.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

so the discussion seems to be just on fb's and ss. I am trying to build my spread and was plannng on buying more ss and shells. I personally think that the shell will give some good definition to the spread, also on stakes they will move some. Any advice will be great as I have not deided if I should just go ss, or the combo.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

My little brother went away to college so I gave him my snow goose spread around 600 socks and shells, so he would have something to do. So now i am in the process of buying another set up. I've made about 20dz ss and I am going to build another 25dz ss with NW heads which look just like DD but i figured out how to build them for less then $50dz but I also purchased 16dz of those Avery 5/8 shells which look great :lol:. So that is what i am doing and hopefully it does well.


----------

